# Say hello to my little friend....



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Hopefully this one doesn't disappear in the shipment before it gets here. I also got a way better deal than the other one and it looks in better shape with a new battery. I don't know the height yet.

I told the guy to make sure the wheels and handles were wrapped up so they won't be able to guess whats inside.

I'll have to check the chain, he said he replaced the chain and that's the reason the rubber tab seems crooked.


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

For those who don't know that famous line...:biggrin:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

where did you find this one?? and did you get a good deal on it...??


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> where did you find this one?? and did you get a good deal on it...??


I had made a half dozen saved searches but you know you can't rely 100% on them. Every couple of days I would spin words and combinations that wouldn't come up and I found this one. That same day I found 2 more stair king. I got it on Ebay, it's the 66" model and a capacity of 750 pounds.

I offered full price, no bargain. My heart was racing and I couldn't wait for him to say he'd ship to Canada at $800 USD plus shipping. When all said and done it should run me with the exchange rate 1500$CAD.

I'm sure this staircat won't get much use. No real and legit water heater calls in 4 months perhaps? But now I'll be slapping my stickers on 70 gallon water heaters when I see them.

Now I'm patiently waiting for a microdrain camera within my budget to show up.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I had made a half dozen saved searches but you know you can't rely 100% on them. Every couple of days I would spin words and combinations that wouldn't come up and I found this one. That same day I found 2 more stair king. I got it on Ebay, it's the 66" model and a capacity of 750 pounds.
> 
> I offered full price, no bargain. My heart was racing and I couldn't wait for him to say he'd ship to Canada at $800 USD plus shipping. When all said and done it should run me with the exchange rate 1500$CAD.
> 
> ...



It looks to be a 66 inch cart... I noticed it only has one strap at mid height which is ok and will work good enough... 

Mine has the extra strap one lower and one higher which makes the load feel more secure ... You can always go to harbor freight and pick up the 7 foot tie down straps which I have used before ---they work great when you haul out something too short to secure properly---like a brine tank full of salt


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> It looks to be a 66 inch cart... I noticed it only has one strap at mid height which is ok and will work good enough...
> 
> Mine has the extra strap one lower and one higher which makes the load feel more secure ... You can always go to harbor freight and pick up the 7 foot tie down straps which I have used before ---they work great when you haul out something too short to secure properly---like a brine tank full of salt


Yes it's the 66" you even quoted me on it! :smile: I have 8' or 15' ratchet straps that are wonderful because there's a button and it unlocks and the strap closes up like a tape measure.

I noticed the difference by looking at some pictures of a 1200 pound and a 750 pound is that the 1200 one has double chain/double sprocket and double width of the steel of the climbing rubber feet. I don't know if anything else is different.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Yes it's the 66" you even quoted me on it! :smile: I have 8' or 15' ratchet straps that are wonderful because there's a button and it unlocks and the strap closes up like a tape measure.
> 
> I noticed the difference by looking at some pictures of a 1200 pound and a 750 pound is that the 1200 one has double chain/double sprocket and double width of the steel of the climbing rubber feet. I don't know if anything else is different.



The 1200 lb unit has a heavier duty motor, or so they claim.... Its more like a sherman tank going up the stairs.... I would guess the chain is heavier too 
but its never gonna be a problem unless you try to take a safe or a gun case up a flight of stairs that is near its limit, and that is probably never gonna happen.....

I ran into an old lady nearby last week that has an antique stove I would like to get my hands on and offered to get it out of her basement cause no one else had the manpower to do it.... been sitting down there for probably 50 years... waiting to hear back from her..:laugh::laugh:.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> The 1200 lb unit has a heavier duty motor, or so they claim.... Its more like a sherman tank going up the stairs.... I would guess the chain is heavier too
> but its never gonna be a problem unless you try to take a safe or a gun case up a flight of stairs that is near its limit, and that is probably never gonna happen.....
> 
> I ran into an old lady nearby last week that has an antique stove I would like to get my hands on and offered to get it out of her basement cause no one else had the manpower to do it.... been sitting down there for probably 50 years... waiting to hear back from her..:laugh::laugh:.


I think you should call her back, she may have lost your number.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice toy you got there Tango.. I could've used that for the last 70 we did wowzers talk about being zonked.. 

it had to go down through and outside stairwell but of course not straight in so we had to lift it to get around the door ways instead of letting the cart do the work.. 

itll be nice for even 40 gals just a dream... Glad to see you didnt give up when your last one went Mia...

My wifes car just got side swiped on our street... its a busy road and the person took off... also lots of trucks bouncing down street so nobody heard nothing... no cameras of course... anyways 1000 bucks we gotta pay for deductible... oh well... So i truly know how you feel... That car is the only "nice" and newer thing we own


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Nice toy you got there Tango.. I could've used that for the last 70 we did wowzers talk about being zonked..
> 
> it had to go down through and outside stairwell but of course not straight in so we had to lift it to get around the door ways instead of letting the cart do the work..
> 
> ...


Thanks! It will come in handy, no way I'm hurting myself on water heaters. To hell those companies who don't provide adequate tools for their guys. I on the other hand have or will have all the tools to make my life easier.




That sucks about your car, especially when it's a hit and run. *******! I got cut off once by a woman on a 5 lane (one direction only) the GPS told her to turn left. The rad, fenders, and hood stuck in the engine. It was raining and she tried to shelter under my umbrella as it started to rain heavily. I moved and let her soak. as I knew my insurance wouldn't give out a single penny while hers would cover everything. I had to buy another used truck while I fixed the other.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I think you should call her back, she may have lost your number.


I really would not know what to do with it if she did call me back... I dont have any decent place to store it .... 

I have run into some old funky safes in the past that have been left to languish in an old cellar that I would gladly grab if I had the chance....

that day will come to pass...
...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I really would not know what to do with it if she did call me back... I dont have any decent place to store it ....
> 
> I have run into some old funky safes in the past that have been left to languish in an old cellar that I would gladly grab if I had the chance....
> 
> ...


It's just like the other day after the staircat purchase, just the day after, a super nice stair king that looked almost new with the elevator in front with extra wheels. I had my finger on the bid button even though I knew it would be too tall. It was just an awesome one with all the bells and whistles at a super price deal. I'm glad someone bought it because I don't have to worry about buying 2 of them.

I would of put it in my living room on display because it was so nice. :wink:



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So the stair climber started in Florida, then to Montgomery, AL and now is in Atlanta. I think it went on a plane because all that distance in one day? Delivery is supposed to be next monday but I doubt that, it'll take a lot more time for all that border/duty stuff.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I really would not know what to do with it if she did call me back... I dont have any decent place to store it ....
> 
> I have run into some old funky safes in the past that have been left to languish in an old cellar that I would gladly grab if I had the chance....
> 
> ...



What would you use a safe for anyway? Pistols and hand guns? I wouldn't see anyone put money because we have banks unless...., maybe expensive jewelry?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> What would you use a safe for anyway? Pistols and hand guns? I wouldn't see anyone put money because we have banks unless...., maybe expensive jewelry?


 yeah you go put all your cash in a bank that wasnt claimed on taxes and see what happens..:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:lots of personal paperwork go in a safe and many other items...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yeah you go put all your cash in a bank that wasnt claimed on taxes and see what happens..:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:lots of personal paperwork go in a safe and many other items...


That's why I wrote "unless....". That was for "reading between the lines".


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> The 1200 lb unit has a heavier duty motor, or so they claim.... Its more like a sherman tank going up the stairs.... I would guess the chain is heavier too
> but its never gonna be a problem unless you try to take a safe or a gun case up a flight of stairs that is near its limit, and that is probably never gonna happen.....
> 
> I ran into an old lady nearby last week that has an antique stove I would like to get my hands on and offered to get it out of her basement cause no one else had the manpower to do it.... been sitting down there for probably 50 years... waiting to hear back from her..:laugh::laugh:.





The other day I saw a vise that had to be at least 100lbs and had been sitting there in the basement behind the door for like 50 years. The homeowner wasn't home to inquire 






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> The other day I saw a vise that had to be at least 100lbs and had been sitting there in the basement behind the door for like 50 years. The homeowner wasn't home to inquire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can always call them back....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have good news and bad news....and good news to finish it off.

Good news I received the staircat at noon and I was glad it wasn't stolen along the way. The UPS driver thought my reinforced front door was for show. Nope.

The bad news : Anyway the bad news as I took the wrapping off I noticed 2 missing feet and I was like this can't be f_ck_ng happening. The baterry was completely out upside down. I saw missing strap hooks to hold it down. I got some from a rubber bungee in my garage and reshaped the bracket. Then the bolt to the battery terminal were missing, I went and found some in the garage.

So I tried to use it a little, the battery was almost dead and I was hearing this clanking, so I pulled the cover off to see the motor adjustment bolt had jumped out and was all bent. I went and replaced it with something new. Then as I'm cleaning the chains I see it has been cut and that's why in the listing the foot was crooked. The seller assured me nothing was wrong with it. Now I was mad! 

I was thinking this is going to be hell as good luck getting a resolution and protection from ebay or paypal.

I went online found some parts list, called the authorized dealer, got some prices and sent a message to the seller with pics of the cost of parts for 2 new chains and feet. 

Good news : He responded he hadn't verified the lift in person but he refunded the amount it's going to cost for parts 470$CAD!!! No questions asked. I'll be ordering them tomorrow morning, several more weeks before I get them in the mail so I can replace them.

I'm eating the shipping for the parts but at least he didn't argue. That's a relief.

Now I'm off to write a side story in the soap thread. What a day!



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

that thing looks like it was beat to $hit....I would tell the seller you havent tested it fully and if with the new parts something else is wrong you want 100% money back..I call BS he didnt know all the problems...thats why new is always best even at more $$ because you aint done fixing that thing yet and ill bet in the end a new one would have been cheaper...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sometimes buying new makes sense but not in this case with water heater price shoppers. I don't have enough true customers to purchase it new. I still would have to spend 2400$ in difference for a new one.

It's not like my k-3800 that's working for me making money.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I have good news and bad news....and good news to finish it off.
> 
> Good news I received the staircat at noon and I was glad it wasn't stolen along the way. The UPS driver thought my reinforced front door was for show. Nope.
> 
> ...





Glad to hear you got it and the replacement parts paid for. I can assure, after NUMEROUS issues buying used items on ebay that the resolution you got is as good as it gets. You will end up with a working stair climber and he gave you a refund, doesn't get any better.








.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that thing looks like it was beat to $hit


The rest looks okay, the motor adjustment rod was just a threaded rod they used(way too long). I put a new one in free from my garage. I bet with a new chain it'll be gravy.

I even took the chain out after supper and welded it for fun just to see if I could tack something that thin. It worked! I was wondering so I compared it it to a bicycle chain but they are different and stronger.

Tomorrow morning I'll be ordering this, With that I'll take the old rubber feet and put it on the missing left side.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> The rest looks okay, the motor adjustment rod was just a threaded rod they used(way too long). I put a new one in free from my garage. I bet with a new chain it'll be gravy.
> 
> I even took the chain out after supper and welded it for fun just to see if I could tack something that thin. It worked! I was wondering so I compared it it to a bicycle chain but they are different and stronger.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'll be ordering this, With that I'll take the old rubber feet and put it on the missing left side.



for something that if it fails with a load going up the stairs is too dangerous and too big of a liability I wouldnt mess with any of the drive system even if you could do a good fix on parts( re welding)..thats one of those times I would stick with factory parts....after fixing I would test on a set of outdoor steps with a good load so if it lets loose it wont damage anything but a sidewalk, before using in someones house...and whats the plan if halfway up a set of stairs it stops working????


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I wasn't planing on using the chain I welded. Like I said it was just for fun. I do have do find something heavy to test on my 3 step back deck. I'll have to put it back on to practice with the truck while I wait for parts.

It's a learning curve because you have to stop the wheels at a precise place before activating the feet to go down the stairs. Go just a little more and the truck will slide off the steps like a regular truck and if you aren't holding it tight it might escape your grasp. I also noticed you can't tilt the truck backwards too much on a level floor, the chains drag on the ground.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

strap the GF on so if it stops working she can just get off of the climber, just dont say you need a heavy load to test it with....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I was about to order a spare link kit for future use but at 95$ plus taxes plus shipping I passed.


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> strap the GF on so if it stops working she can just get off of the climber, just dont say you need a heavy load to test it with....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


This is what may happen. :surprise:

Just thinking it is a thought crime...


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I worked all day on that machine. Bozos had a go at it. bolts not all the way in. A replacement bolt too long and poking the glider belt. Then the wheel jam nuts were chaffing on the glider belt as they weren't installed in the right place. Looking at the parts diagram I will need to purchase a spring for the belt/motor tensioner. I'll be getting a new chain tomorrow or Thursday.

I cleaned all the grease off and painted the insides and battery brackets. I reinstalled the welded chain and tested in one step up and one step down because of the second set of missing feet at least 30 times.

Gotta be real careful going down a little too close to the edge and the truck wheels go over like a regular truck. It's real easy to lose the entire thing if you aren't expecting it.


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I had a few more things to repair on that stair climber. I saw it was missing some bolts near the main gear and on the opposite side they put a freaking loose aluminum rivet!! I'm not sure how I'm going to do it a bolt is too thick and will hit the chain. I'm getting a new climbing chain supposedly tomorrow.

I had to pry the center back in place and do a 1/4" tap. I repaired a few other things and painted a few pieces of steel.

I shortened the old rod for the motor and bought a spring for the tension of the belt

I will need to fabricate a bracket to hold the battery from sliding up when I lie it down on top of a water heater in the van.




























































Extra ledge for carrying a table with legs or something


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice job


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok last pictures I promise! :biggrin:


This morning I fabricated a hold down bracket for the battery when I have to shove that thing in the van. The rubber straps won't be enough. I forgot to say the truck is not steady standing up by itself. It toppled over on the floor with a single nudge or a slight breeze. Lay it flat or leave a weight on the tongue.


I had a very difficult time installing the new lift chain. I had loosened the adjustment to the max and I still couldn't get the links close enough. I tried several things until I took a good look in my tool chests. I took snap ring pliers and brought them closer but still freaking tight, not even half a millimeter to spare. One side was ultra tight and the other side chain loose as a goose.

Anyway I should be good to go and I'm preparing a google post for water heater installs. We'll see if I can catch those who aren't price shoppers.


.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks awesome... hopefully after a couple heavy ones that chain will stretch just a bit... too much tension is no good...

Looks awesome nice fab job on the battery mount.. that's 20-30lbs you dont have to worry about bouncing down the stairs..

Keep up the good work on those homemade tools... sometimes it's just better to make it yourself... you know what you need and if you have the skills then it's a no brainer.. 

I've made a few homemade drain cutters for different applications..

Should be another clip for that master link as well


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you are more mechanically inclined than I am 

I would have sent the thing back and told them to stick it up 
their butts.....

The unit is much more light duty than the 1200 lb one is because 
the chain is probably half the size than the one on mine.....I dont have any pictures but I can see its lighter..... 

My older unit probably needs a new motor or switch cause its 
gotten very slow.... I dont have the time or patience to fool with
it and I wish you were closer and I could pay you to repair it...

good luck with it.... I suggest you dont take on anything too heavy 
until you are sure it is up to the challenge.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> you are more mechanically inclined than I am
> 
> I would have sent the thing back and told them to stick it up
> their butts.....
> ...



Thanks. I can repair just about anything. I do my own truck repairs too. Rebuilt the entire differential and axles of my 4runner last summer. I completely removed and rebuilt the entire front suspension on that 20 year old ultra rusty truck, then pulled the axles 3 times in the work van etc etc. I'm seriously thinking of buying an expensive truck that has been wrecked, fix it and sell it. I'm not getting enough calls in plumbing.

Sending it back at a cost of 200-300$ would of been a huge gamble. Even if they do say they'll refund the return shipping and once they have their item they can screw you over by not refunding it. Ebay will do nothing. I know I got screwed 2 months ago for some milwaukee batteries. Then they also won't pay duty fees which by the way cost me 216$. A 500$ loss to return an item is a scam.

Anyway, the one I have has a single chain, yours is a dual, the gear ratio is also different. The rest I presume would be similar except a few things.

I've tested it with around 180 pounds for about 36 steps up and down and no issues. It works great. A 60 gallon (Canadian) is 145 pounds.

If your staircat is slow I would try the battery from your newer stair climber. if it's still slow then I would replace the motor. The motor has only 2 bolts and one for the tension of the rubber belt. Real easy to change out for anyone. Seriously replacing the motor is a 5-15 minute job.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@Master Mark here take a look. Only 2 long bolts through and through holding the motor if you need to replace it.

.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

This diagram is your model (1200 pounds) Looks like it has an extra drive chain compared to mine (# 19) and (#8) also is different


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@Master Mark I just thought of something that can cause your lift to be slow. Check the tension of the rubber belt. The motor one. If the belt is loose it will slip on the pulleys and make your stair climber slow. Tighten the adjustment nut(right under the #39 tension spring) below the motor.

On mine I put 2 nuts together to jam them so they don't unscrew and loosen the belt.


.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks, they told me that it could be the motor which is about 150 bucks or it is the actual thumb switch that works the whole thing can begin to short out ... 29 bucks....

I am just not into it at this time, might get around to it some day but the new one works fine... its not high on the list of things I want to do

I have been cleaning out my shop this week and been throwing away a whole bunch of junk that has been sitting on my shelves since about 1985.... got about 200 lbs of brass already in old delta faucets that are way outdated, white, polished brass, ect ..... just a bunch of throw back junk from the early 90s... I basically got it all for free from the supply houses because they did not want to pay the yearly taxes on it so they scrapped it all out to me for practically nothing..

Robbed all the good cartridges off of the delta faucets and threw away the bodies....

I thew out a bunch of old power vent gas valves probably from 2001 ... just junk 

I got about 10 new rheem propane gas valves and burner assemblies brand new that I will probably throw out.... just more free junk that I will never use...

. 
I am finding stuff I never knew I had buried in the junk....

I only got 4 more rooms to go in the front building, then its back into the deepest bowels of the place in the back building....and that is gonna be real ugly .

I know there are about 3 rolls of l soft copper hanging on a rack that have been there since 95.... tons of old pvc fittings that are gonna get throw out.... .

Its alll got to go


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I might not need it but if I do it'll be handy to get a heavy water heater full of crud in the van all by myself. It could be good if I buy a heavy drain machine or something.

I made a bracket to hook onto the door latch and I shortened the handle and re-sleeved it as it was riveted. Thinking about it I'll weld a bar closer to the bracket where truck body is, The latch will bend but anyway you get the idea.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I might not need it but if I do it'll be handy to get a heavy water heater full of crud in the van all by myself. It could be good if I buy a heavy drain machine or something.
> 
> I made a bracket to hook onto the door latch and I shortened the handle and re-sleeved it as it was riveted. Thinking about it I'll weld a bar closer to the bracket where truck body is, The latch will bend but anyway you get the idea.
> 
> ...



LOL...DONT DO IT........that latch will just bend..its not designed to hold weight in that direction....I have a 2003 chevy van and they bend....you should make a slide across the roof trusses for the winch so you can pick up a heater then just slide it into the truck..
or something like this pic


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL...DONT DO IT........that latch will just bend..its not designed to hold weight in that direction....I have a 2003 chevy van and they bend....you should make a slide across the roof trusses for the winch so you can pick up a heater then just slide it into the truck..
> or something like this pic


I know, I know.... I've seen similar lifts but I want something I can leave in the garage and pick it up quick when I get a water heater call. All I have to do is drop the top of heater on the ledge of the bed and pick up the end

That lift takes too much space and weight. You need a high top van. My van is already full and heavy and it takes forever to stop even with new pads, calipers and rotors.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Version 2.0

Looks like GMC took short cuts building their vans, I tell ya I find the quality compared to a Toyota is night and day.

Look at this, they decided to save from drilling 2 holes and 2 bolts but they have threads in the frame anyway!

I made a bracket and drilled the other spots and used Toyota bolts.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Version 2.0
> 
> Looks like GMC took short cuts building their vans, I tell ya I find the quality compared to a Toyota is night and day.
> 
> ...



that looks much betterer...the leverage on the end of the other bracket would have bent for sure..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that looks much betterer...the leverage on the end of the other bracket would have bent for sure..


Yes I know, that's what I said the in first post.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you should make a slide across the roof trusses for the winch





Like mine? Deep strut with some toggle bolts holding it to the roof truss :biggrin:


Three pulleys make it real easy to get the snake in especially when using my ramp.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Like mine? Deep strut with some toggle bolts holding it to the roof truss :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Three pulleys make it real easy to get the snake in especially when using my ramp.


Unistrut would be great if it could slide out of the van like an I beam and pulley hook.

Let's see the ramp.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Unistrut would be great if it could slide out of the van like an I beam and pulley hook.
> 
> Let's see the ramp.





The ramp is a 24"x40"ish piece of 3/4" birch plywood painted gray. It was a cut off from a mech room board. I bolted a piece of 2x2 angle iron on the top edge of the footwell a couple years ago to prevent the edge of the floor being torn up. It works great as an anvil at times :biggrin: I have thought about drilling holes in the plywood and the angle iron so I could use some pins to stop the ramp from moving at times.






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Unistrut would be great if it could slide out of the van like an I beam and pulley hook.
> 
> Let's see the ramp.



Ramp and other plywood piece to lay on fit nicely against the cage.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Tango said:


> Thanks! It will come in handy, no way I'm hurting myself on water heaters. To hell those companies who don't provide adequate tools for their guys. I on the other hand have or will have all the tools to make my life easier.


I cut and pasted Tango's post, thanks for the clarity on why I buy so much equipment. So I can continue working and prevent injury doing something stupid because I did not have the proper equipment. 
Thanks David


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> Tommy, my only advice I can give you is to Practice with the test kit a few times before you do it in front of the customer so you look like you know what you are doing....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



Like practicing with a Staircat!!!! I had to use it 2 weeks ago and the stairs were spiraling 90 degrees and my back against a door and the whole thing was upright there wasn't any room and I was so scared it would start to roll and crash down like an avalanche. I want to buy the Step Edge Detection System for the staircat but at I can't remember exactly 650$?. Even with that in this situation I probably didn't have enough room.

It'll take a long time before I make money with water heaters.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Like practicing with a Staircat!!!! I had to use it 2 weeks ago and the stairs were spiraling 90 degrees and my back against a door and the whole thing was upright there wasn't any room and I was so scared it would start to roll and crash down like an avalanche. I want to buy the Step Edge Detection System for the staircat but at I can't remember exactly 650$?. Even with that in this situation I probably didn't have enough room.
> 
> It'll take a long time before I make money with water heaters.
> 
> Escalera StairCat® Step Edge Detection System - YouTube



.dont be a pussey..


you dont need that edje thingy.... 

all you got to do is learn how to dance with the stair cat......just use it a few times and you will get used to it.... I dont know how old or beat up yours actually is but it just takes a little while to get comfortable with it... 


The new one I got from e-bay kicks ass and I can fly up and down stairs with shag carpeting on them with a 75 gallon power vent . We did 2 75 gallon units on Friday ......


the only thing you really need is a heavy piece of trip wood to set up at the entrances and exists of every job so you dont have to fight that lip at the doorways......

that is the only place I have EVER had difficulty with my stair cat.. getting over that 2 inch hump at the doorways.... 

I have been wanting to get a piece of oakwood at Lowes to keep in my truck for this specific reason..... I will probably do it today... ..

good luck ....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yeah you go put all your cash in a bank that wasnt claimed on taxes and see what happens..:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:lots of personal paperwork go in a safe and many other items...


Way to do that is get a safe deposit box,no one knows what’s in it:devil3:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that thing looks like it was beat to $hit....I would tell the seller you havent tested it fully and if with the new parts something else is wrong you want 100% money back..I call BS he didnt know all the problems...thats why new is always best even at more $$ because you aint done fixing that thing yet and ill bet in the end a new one would have been cheaper...


Uhhhhh,yep,what he said:vs_OMG:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> I have good news and bad news....and good news to finish it off.
> 
> Good news I received the staircat at noon and I was glad it wasn't stolen along the way. The UPS driver thought my reinforced front door was for show. Nope.
> 
> ...


Did mark beat the hell out of this thing with his channellocks??? This thing has been dropped and has been used with way to heavy stuff,get rid of it


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@Master Mark You will be proud of me buying the staircat, here's another job the other week.... The only problem is it leaked brown dirty water all over the carpet of the van and drip from each side doors on both sides. It took 2 weeks to dry out and its now all brown. I have to figure something out. I'll be buying thick plastic to make a cradle of some kind.


By the way I thought of a design to make "fit most" ramp for door ledges. Stay tuned.



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I hadn't though of this but now there is snow on the ground and it's cold. The battery made the lift very slow climbing stairs at -8C. I have a water heater install next monday and I think I'll be putting the entire lift in the house on sunday night.


.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I hadn't though of this but now there is snow on the ground and it's cold. The battery made the lift very slow climbing stairs at -8C. I have a water heater install next monday and I think I'll be putting the entire lift in the house on sunday night.
> 
> 
> .



The cold will kill the life out of the battery and I normally try to charge the battery after every heater...... you dont want it to peter out half way up or down the stairs.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> The cold will kill the life out of the battery and I normally try to charge the battery after every heater...... you dont want it to peter out half way up or down the stairs.....


Yep it goes on the charger after each use and the evening before if I don't forget.

I will be shortening the bottom plate just like you did.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone have an Idea what I can use in the van when a heater is busted and full of brown water sloshing in the van??

Maybe I should get a heavy duty tarp but pushing the heater in is going to push the tarp aside and maybe tear it. Maybe use pieces of pipe for rollers? I don't want dirty brown water all over my van again. It stained my last van and dripped out every door from the back and sides.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> Anyone have an Idea what I can use in the van when a heater is busted and full of brown water sloshing in the van??
> 
> Maybe I should get a heavy duty tarp but pushing the heater in is going to push the tarp aside and maybe tear it. Maybe use pieces of pipe for rollers? I don't want dirty brown water all over my van again. It stained my last van and dripped out every door from the back and sides.


 I've never used this stuff but it might work well enough for what you want it for. Or maybe pour in a little hydraulic cement.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I've never used this stuff but it might work well enough for what you want it for. Or maybe pour in a little hydraulic cement.


I doubt it would work if you have to drop it in with a funnel inside the cold tube, blocking it midway and water gets trapped in the insulation too.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Tango said:


> Anyone have an Idea what I can use in the van when a heater is busted and full of brown water sloshing in the van??
> 
> Maybe I should get a heavy duty tarp but pushing the heater in is going to push the tarp aside and maybe tear it. Maybe use pieces of pipe for rollers? I don't want dirty brown water all over my van again. It stained my last van and dripped out every door from the back and sides.



Why don't you get one of those carriers that hold 500 lbs and attach it to the 2" receiver. you can still open and close your door until you strap the old crappy water heater on the carrier. I use them to carry new 50 gallon water heaters and haul off the old ones. works for me.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

We made are own at my company back in L.A. CA. the good thing about it was it could be used on any Truck, We made it using unistrut cut in 4's welded at the corners with a piece of 3/4" plywood
fitted into them, then a piece of square 11/2" stock running underneath to straighten it and to run into truck receiver 
with a couple pieces unistrut welded from the edges to the center piece 
JUST FIY if you want to make one anybody, also a couple J hooks in the door hinges to tie off too, it would hold the dolly and what ever piece of
Equipment you wanted


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

rooterboy said:


> Why don't you get one of those carriers that hold 500 lbs and attach it to the 2" receiver. you can still open and close your door until you strap the old crappy water heater on the carrier. I use them to carry new 50 gallon water heaters and haul off the old ones. works for me.


That's an idea. I'd have to buy a receiver first and modify a platform with 2 semi circles to strap one down flat.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Is that your van on post #56 looks like it has a receiver on it? does not need to be 2" 1 1/4" will work also? You can pick up the item carrier cheap at harbor freight or anyone that sells hitches, Thanks David


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

When I used to use a pick up truck I used one of those tow hitch platform carriers. I got mine at harbor freight and cost less than $100. It served me well for several years. I still have it in my backyard just don't need it since I have a utility van now.

I would not worry about strapping a water heater on a flat surface. If you use the correct straps it's not coming off.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

rooterboy said:


> Is that your van on post #56 looks like it has a receiver on it? does not need to be 2" 1 1/4" will work also? You can pick up the item carrier cheap at harbor freight or anyone that sells hitches, Thanks David


My new green van doesn't have one, I may go take a look at the scrap yard this week and bring some wrenches and sawzall.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> My new green van doesn't have one, I may go take a look at the scrap yard this week and bring some wrenches and sawzall.





Ain't you got a welder? Heck, even nuts and bolts would be easy.


























.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Ain't you got a welder? Heck, even nuts and bolts would be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a welder. If your'e thinking about saving money I don't have time to fabricate a receiver and basket. I could work around one and modify a new basket. I've been wanting to clean up the garage since I started the business but I can't spare it. Sure I type a lot on the forum but once at home for the evening I don't have that kind of energy. I either rest, do paperwork or learn stuff about building a business.

Last week was nuts, I never had so many jobs. I got home most days after 6 pm.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Anyone have an Idea what I can use in the van when a heater is busted and full of brown water sloshing in the van??
> 
> Maybe I should get a heavy duty tarp but pushing the heater in is going to push the tarp aside and maybe tear it. Maybe use pieces of pipe for rollers? I don't want dirty brown water all over my van again. It stained my last van and dripped out every door from the back and sides.



what do you mean busted? just unscrew the bottom valve and break through the rust with a screw driver and let it drain....either on dirt or the street and flush away with a 5 gallon pail of clean water..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what do you mean busted? just unscrew the bottom valve and break through the rust with a screw driver and let it drain....either on dirt or the street and flush away with a 5 gallon pail of clean water..


The one who dirtied my van I had emptied with the pump, it felt pretty empty but the rust water was in the insulation probably. When I laid it down it was just a little but when I got to the scrap yard the entire van was brown. 

It would take more than a pail to rinse the street with a brush and now winter it's going to be brown snow in front of their house for a while and I just know people are going to put a bad review.

I like the hitch rack idea.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I went to the scrap yard this afternoon, paid the 3$ entry fee and I forgot to bring a breaker bar! They have rims to hold vehicles in the air and the whole truck was sitting from the receiver on those rims so I had to scrounge to find 2 jacks to raise a van off of it.

I used 2 wrenches and was able to shear one bolt off, a second came loose but started to spin only to realize they are round bolts without heads so I can't put any wrench to hold it. the 3rd nut rounded off.

The place doesn't allow grinders or torches, freaking misery.:sad2: All that for a very very rusty receiver!

I had brought a sawzall but after 8 minutes of wasting a new blade I decided to pack up and try again another day. I'll see if I have a better blade.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I went to the scrap yard this afternoon, paid the 3$ entry fee and I forgot to bring a breaker bar! They have rims to hold vehicles in the air and the whole truck was sitting from the receiver on those rims so I had to scrounge to find 2 jacks to raise a van off of it.
> 
> I used 2 wrenches and was able to shear one bolt off, a second came loose but started to spin only to realize they are round bolts without heads so I can't put any wrench to hold it. the 3rd nut rounded off.
> 
> ...





I think " lenox" brand blades are the best..they cut for much longer than any other blade I have used..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I went to the scrap yard this afternoon, paid the 3$ entry fee and I forgot to bring a breaker bar! They have rims to hold vehicles in the air and the whole truck was sitting from the receiver on those rims so I had to scrounge to find 2 jacks to raise a van off of it.
> 
> I used 2 wrenches and was able to shear one bolt off, a second came loose but started to spin only to realize they are round bolts without heads so I can't put any wrench to hold it. the 3rd nut rounded off.
> 
> ...





What sort of backwards world was that junkyard in? The junkyard I go to is pure sanford and son bliss. I actually went there saturday. Made 130$ off some copper and brass and then bought a slightly damaged benchtop belt grinder for 20$. I even bring my kids with me and they dick around with sharp metal while I shoot the schit with the owner and his cousin and his old dad on his little rascal! Sometimes the wife is even there. Any tool I needed they'd let me borrow.


Admittedly he is kind of slacking on breaking down the old van he picked up from me a couple months ago. I want some big parts off it.


So get this, they have a log splitter sitting in their yard in front of their house on the hill behind the scrayard. Some jagoff took the metal bracket that goes between the engine and the hydraulic pump surrounding the shaft coupling. Just came in during business hours, went out back to look through junk vehicles, and pocketed this piece while they were at it. They must have a similar model log splitter.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> What sort of backwards world was that junkyard in? ]




They don't want a fire to start. It' only one of the 2 out of the last junkyards where you can get parts yourself. All the other have shut down.

The second one the old portugese is selling the place because no one goes there anymore as he tries to sell for almost the price of new parts and you need to buy a whole door not just a window crank. He gave me $hit for that so I never went again. Good! that payback is sweet.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I went back this afternoon and gave it another round, I was able to shear off 2 bolts and cut one. The last 2 I cut the best I could but wrangled a long time as I couldn't get the blade perfectly.

I decided to try my carbide blade that I had bought in case I had some cast iron in the future. They cut well and they spark too!

I went to get a carrier basket but it's going to be too small so I have no choice but to make one. Luckily I have like 20 feet of 2" thin square tubing to fit the receiver.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Diablo-...ng-Reciprocating-Saw-Blade-DS0908CF/205426168


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Today I was able to buy some bolts, install the receiver and found a carrier that is close to what I need. On the weekend I will cut the sides and install some type of removable gate so I can slide a water heater in and will be big enough to fit in the basket.

32$ for the receiver(tax included)
15$ for the fine thread bolts
175$ for the carrier(tax included)


.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice Job you got her done. I like that the basket folds up.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I extended the top rail for a heater to fit and put a hinge so it will be easy to slide one in. The side bar may look crooked and the tubing is of a different size but it's straight in real life.


.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

again nice job at customization of the carrier. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> I extended the top rail for a heater to fit and put a hinge so it will be easy to slide one in. The side bar may look crooked and the tubing is of a different size but it's straight in real life.
> 
> 
> .


Sureeee it is,sureeee it is,lolololo,that's what they all say lololo(jk):devil3:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rooterboy said:


> again nice job at customization of the carrier. Hope it works well for you.


Yea pretty slick,wish I could weld deceint


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> Yea pretty slick,wish I could weld deceint


Practice makes perfect. And if you do crappy welds, grind and start over. You can only do that where a grinder will fit.

In our plumbing&heating school we had several hundred hours on learning how to weld, with oxy-acetylene torches and then stick. One time we had to get a 6" square of steel grab a box of rods and go through all of it. That was tough for a beginner!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> Sureeee it is,sureeee it is,lolololo,that's what they all say lololo(jk):devil3:


Here, this picture is just for you. :wink: :vs_karate:

.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I put 2 vertical bars near the hinge points to help the rail from spreading, we'll see if it will do the trick and I drilled some D-rings.

.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

thick paint hides those bad welds....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thick paint hides those bad welds....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


yeah yeah.....whatever. :hammer:

At least I post them...It ain't no tig for sure, the tube is so thin it's so easy to burn through and I'm using a mig I found in the trash that I repaired and using flux wire without any gas. Now that's a challenge!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thick paint hides those bad welds....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That's why women wear black clothes in bars....to hide imperfections! :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> yeah yeah.....whatever. :hammer:
> 
> At least I post them...It ain't no tig for sure, the tube is so thin it's so easy to burn through and I'm using a mig I found in the trash that I repaired and using flux wire without any gas. Now that's a challenge!



thats all I use is flux core.for mig....unless Im doing auto body..then you dont want the fluxes on the metal for painting..


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I have an associate of science in welding from a junior college. But I suck at welding. So I started doing some welding on my used Kubota Excavator KXO18-4. I welded the thumb on and a couple of D rings. It looks rough like bird **** but it sticks and is working. My instructors always told me practice practice practice. So I guess I will burn a little rod I have a bunch of old 7018. Again thanks for sharing your projects.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

rooterboy said:


> I have an associate of science in welding from a junior college. But I suck at welding. So I started doing some welding on my used Kubota Excavator KXO18-4. I welded the thumb on and a couple of D rings. It looks rough like bird **** but it sticks and is working. My instructors always told me practice practice practice. So I guess I will burn a little rod I have a bunch of old 7018. Again thanks for sharing your projects.


If you have old 7018 you will probably have a hard time as it traps moisture. If you want to practice buy new 6011 rods from a top brand which will make it a lot easier. Out in the trail I used to keep some and left them on the dash heater to warm them up.

I keep my 7018 in the house and only bring it out if I need them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> If you have old 7018 you will probably have a hard time as it traps moisture. If you want to practice buy new 6011 rods from a top brand which will make it a lot easier. Out in the trail I used to keep some and left them on the dash heater to warm them up.
> 
> I keep my 7018 in the house and only bring it out if I need them.



just throw the 7018 in the kitchen oven for an hour or 2 and it will dry out, but even for practice or non structural it will weld just fine even if not in an oven...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just throw the 7018 in the kitchen oven for an hour or 2 and it will dry out, but even for practice or non structural it will weld just fine even if not in an oven...


They burn hotter than 6010 or 6011 if I remember right


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> They burn hotter than 6010 or 6011 if I remember right



it all depends on what the welder is set at....6010 and 6011 are fast freeze rods good for dirty or rusty steel even though you should try and grind clean but not always possible.
7018 is a higher strength rod and should be used on cleaner steel..
different rods are made to weld different applications...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Practice makes perfect. And if you do crappy welds, grind and start over. You can only do that where a grinder will fit.
> .......





Grinder n paint make me the welder I ain't!










.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I got to use my carrier the other day with a leaking heater, I could definitely feel the 200+ pounds out back while driving the van but no mess inside the cargo bay! :smile:


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I got to use my carrier the other day with a leaking heater, I could definitely feel the 200+ pounds out back while driving the van but no mess inside the cargo bay! :smile:
> 
> 
> .



no straps holding it down?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I do see two ratchet straps either waiting to be used or have just been taken off to unload.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*looks good*



Tango said:


> I got to use my carrier the other day with a leaking heater, I could definitely feel the 200+ pounds out back while driving the van but no mess inside the cargo bay! :smile:
> 
> 
> .


Nice job keeps the crap out of your van:biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> no straps holding it down?





chonkie said:


> I do see two ratchet straps either waiting to be used or have just been taken off to unload.


I removed the straps and took a picture... No way would I drive without straps and play donkey kong with a barrel rolling down the hill. Speaking of which I have to get rid of yesterday's heater from the stairs of hell, I woke up so damn tired it feels like I have 20 pounds of weight on my head.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I removed the straps and took a picture... No way would I drive without straps and play donkey kong with a barrel rolling down the hill. Speaking of which I have to get rid of yesterday's heater from the stairs of hell, I woke up so damn tired it feels like I have 20 pounds of weight on my head.



What exactly is that all about anyway?? 
Are you dragging the water heater behind you on some sort of cart going down the road with it???
I need to see some better pictures...please


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> What exactly is that all about anyway??
> Are you dragging the water heater behind you on some sort of cart going down the road with it???
> I need to see some better pictures...please




Whoah, you haven't been around, start reading from page 7, the journey is all there, pics on page 8.

I modified a carrier to carry heaters that leak. I carried one with the old van and the entire van became brown with rusty water all the way to the front seats. No more.

I'm also about to reveal my threshold ramp prototype.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> What exactly is that all about anyway??
> Are you dragging the water heater behind you on some sort of cart going down the road with it???
> I need to see some better pictures...please





*It's a wheelchair rack that goes into the square hitch.*






.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> *It's a wheelchair rack that goes into the square hitch.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ... I guess that is better than busting a nut trying to load up those old heaters in the back of the van.. 

When we had vans I rigged up a power wench in the front of my E350 van to pull the heater up through the back door....... It worked real well but still got gunk all over the van...


I love my box van with the 2000lb lift gate on the back.... could never go back to a van ever again..




...


----------

